# Licensed Sports Transfers?



## Comin'OutSwingin (Oct 28, 2005)

I need to find a company that sells licensed sports transfers.

Is there a company that does this?

I'm guessing I would probably have to have a license aggreement with the team? 

Anybody know?

I'm hoping that there is a company that has licenses and are able to just sell the transfers because they are licensed.

Any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

You mean like professional sports teams (nba/nfl/etc)? I don't think they sell licensed transfers.


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

I have seen some soccer gear but pro football, basketball, baseball etc...I havent seen.


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin (Oct 28, 2005)

Thought it was worth a try.

I have somebody wanting some Nashville Predators stuff, and was just wondering if the NHL licensed some transfer companies to sell transfers.

I figured not, though.


----------



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

I think Stahls had the licenced NHL team patches, not sure if they still do.


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin (Oct 28, 2005)

I'll check. 

Thanks.


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

Yep...I think I have seen the Hockey stuff at transfer express...Stahls company. Premade jersey gear.


----------



## Gueits (Jan 3, 2008)

Does anyone know if licensed sports transfer are available now??


----------

